
Facebook’s CTO says the next big social disruption will come to news - domino
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/02/11/facebook-cto-bret-taylor-on-problems-mistakes-and-the-next-big-thing/
======
zeedotme
thanks for sharing but this is the source of our article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2205250>. I'd imagine most on here would
rather be directed to that:

